# Heavy Duty WInch Bumper 97 F250



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm looking for a heavy duty front bumper for my 97' F-250HD old body style. What I mean by heavy duty is one like ARB makes with a winch mount and bull guard on it. Anyone know of a manufacturer that makes one for that year truck? I'm told from ARB that they don't make them.


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

I just sold a 94 F-350 with a nice winch bumper. It was made by Ramsey, at least that's what the emblem said. No idea if they are still available though.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well thanks chipper. I will have to look into that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

These guys make nice stuff...and they both have applications for your body style of truck.

Reunel

Buckstop


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

Sweet thats what I was looking for. But still open to others.


----------



## 85F150 (Mar 13, 2003)

Couldn't get an ARB one? They have a scrath and dent sale on their website. IIRC warn also has a flatter one.


----------



## s_melchi (Feb 12, 2008)

I am in the Truck Accessory business. I did a quick check and it looks like Reunel if they make one would be the way to go. All the people I buy the HD bumpers from no longer make one for a 1997.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've never heard of Reunel. Get you get me a link to them?



s_melchi;561322 said:


> I am in the Truck Accessory business. I did a quick check and it looks like Reunel if they make one would be the way to go. All the people I buy the HD bumpers from no longer make one for a 1997.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

B&B;556882 said:


> These guys make nice stuff...and they both have applications for your body style of truck.
> 
> Reunel
> 
> Buckstop


Already posted...


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Reunel makes nice stuff, there also the most expensive. If your on a budget try these guys
http://brownstruckacc.com/frontends.html
They will do custom mods to existing products as well for reasonable fee's.
I replaced my rear bumper on my Dodge with a Browns that is exactly 3 inchs wider then a stock bumper. They were the ONLY company that would do a "custom " size for me, with a reasonable up charge. I talked to all of them including Reunel. Most wont do anything Custom, and those that did wanted hundreds more. 
My rear bumper was under $600 shipped with oval backup lights, welded receiver and extended the 1.5" on each side. Its a 10" drop so you loose the factory hitch The welding is first class workmanship for sure, and I dont need to worry about my ass hangin in the breeze now


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

T-man can you post some pictures of your truck?


----------

